# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بچه ها تورو خدا بگید چه جوری تست بزنم؟!

## hani91

سلام بچه ها
من دوم دبیرستانم رشته تجربی ومعدلم همیشه 1980 به بالا بوده اما تو تستی ها اصلا خوب نیستم یعنی نمیتونم تست بزنم اصلا وقت نمیزارم روش ازتست می ترسم
بچه ها تورو خدا بگید چه کار کنم چه جوری تست بزنم
مشاورهی خوب میشناسید؟؟؟؟

----------


## parAdis75

> سلام بچه ها
> من دوم دبیرستانم رشته تجربی ومعدلم همیشه 1980 به بالا بوده اما تو تستی ها اصلا خوب نیستم یعنی نمیتونم تست بزنم اصلا وقت نمیزارم روش ازتست می ترسم
> بچه ها تورو خدا بگید چه کار کنم چه جوری تست بزنم
> مشاورهی خوب میشناسید؟؟؟؟


خوب تنها راهش تمرین و تکراره.باید مطالب و عمیق بخونی که بتونی تست بزنی  معدل همیشه گویای عمیق خوانی نیس شاید برا امتحان خوب خوندی بعد مرور  نداشتی یادت رفته که نمیتونی تست بزنی وقتت زیاده سعی کن تمرین و تکرارت و  زیاد کنی

----------


## ali761

سلام.من خودم دومم.شاید منابع آموزشیت خوب نیست.واسه تست زدن کافی باید آموزش کافی دید.بعدش شروع به تست زدن کرد.اگه فقط کتاب رو بخونی و حفض کنی میشه تشریحی نمره گرفت ولی اگه مفهوم هارو خوب درک نکنی تستس خبری نیست

----------


## hani91

کلا روش تست زدن نمی دونم 
منابع اموزشیت چیه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## صبوادلا

روش های تست زنی تو کتاب های تست هم مطرح میشن دوم چیز سختی نداره که نتونید تست هاشو بزنید نترسید اگه از الان ترس شروع کنید سال سوم مثل من میشید و استرس شدیدی میگیرید سعی کنید تو این تابستون سال دوم تموم کنید و فقط جمع بندی بمونه و تابستان سال بعد فقط صرف سوم و پیش و ترکیبی های دوم و سوم بکنید ان شا الله موفق باشید و موفق باشم :Y (518):

----------


## hamid3014

آقا وری ایزی...یه کتاب تست بگیر دستت بشین بزن خود به خود بلد میشی به خودت هم تلقین نکن که بلد نیستم

----------


## Parniya

> سلام بچه ها
> من دوم دبیرستانم رشته تجربی ومعدلم همیشه 1980 به بالا بوده اما تو تستی ها اصلا خوب نیستم یعنی نمیتونم تست بزنم اصلا وقت نمیزارم روش ازتست می ترسم
> بچه ها تورو خدا بگید چه کار کنم چه جوری تست بزنم
> مشاورهی خوب میشناسید؟؟؟؟


سلام
♣♦ روش تست زدن موفق ! ♦♣

روش‌‌هاي تست زني بهتر

شیوه تست زنی

نکاتی راجع به برنامه ریزی و خواندن دروس و تست زنی

تکنیک تست زنی زبان

+عنوان مناسب نبود

----------


## نارین

دوست عزیز اگه میخواین خودتونو برا کنکور اماده کنید حتما باید تست بزنید  تست زدن باعث میشه چیزای جدید یاد بگیرید بس حتما وقت بذارید واگه تو یه مبحث بیشتره تستارو اشتباه میزنی یعنی درسو خوب یاد نگرفتی  وحین تست زدن اونا رو علامت گذاری کنید مشخص کنید چه تستای سخته اسونه یا  چه تستایی رو  بعدا دوباره میخواین بخونین . تستای استاندارد بزن مثل تستای کنکوره سالای قبل .موفق باشید

----------


## ali761

از دو لینک زیر استفاده کن.
منبع برای دوم تجربی !
مشاوره برای برنامه ی تابستان به بعد

----------

